# Lars and the Real Girl



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Got this from NetFlix this weekend and watched it. I vaguely remember it getting good reviews when it came out, but I hadn't heard much about it since. One of the best movies I've seen in a long time - very unique!

Funny and sad. No bad guys. No sarcasm or cynicsm. No car chases, gun fights, or explosions. At no time did it resort to cheap or easy laughs. Just a bunch of nice, normal folks dealing with an unusual occurrance with sympathy and empathy.


----------

